# 2008 Boston Red Sox



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2008)

The Sox have been pretty horrible so far this Spring Training, with one of the only bright spots being Jon Lester's outing this afternoon.

A Black Guy probably saw it, how'd he look?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2008)

*Coco Crisp's* left groin continues to limit him, and he was unable to take batting practice before Monday's game.
"The problem is when he's running straight forward," manager Terry Francona said yesterday. "He's just not ready. He's trying to be ready, he's just not ready." Or maybe he just wants out of Boston.

***

Can't catch a break, but can certainly catch a baseball.

It's really too bad, for both the Red Sox and Crisp.  If he is going to try and win the starting CF job, he needs to play.  If he needs to showcase himself for a potential trade (if Ellsbury is declared the starter, obvious) to another team (Cubs).

I like Crisp a lot, but with the emergence of Ellsbury he isn't as important to this team as he was a year ago.  Trading him to the Cubs (rumors) would make sense, depending on what is offered.

I heard the Cubs were interested in the Sox taking on *Jason Marquis* and his bloated contract; I prefer a different package.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2008)

*Julio Lugo* had his sore back examined by Dr. Thomas Gill on Monday.
The Red Sox wouldn't say exactly what was found, but they indicated it wasn't anything major. "I guess maybe I thought that this was a strain that would keep us out a couple days," manager Terry Francona said. "The examination was good, he's just not ready to play tomorrow in a game." Lugo still figures to be available for the Japan trip.

***

He's guaranteed better results next season and his second half performance last season has me a believer.

I can't imagine them having as long of a leash on him this year as they did last year.  They really didn't have another option last year, but Jed Lowrie continues to impress this year and "if he        played for a smaller market team he would probably start the 2008 season        in the majors" according to SoxProspects.com.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2008)

Blurb on Lester today:

Jon Lester struck out five in four shutout innings Monday against the Mets.
A very impressive outing from Lester, who struggled mightily his first time out and was mediocre on Wednesday. He matched Johan Santana pitch-for-pitch today while facing a lineup that included six regulars.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2008)

Although an MRI ruled out any serious problems, *Josh Beckett* said he had trouble sleeping Sunday night because of soreness in his back and isn't sure when he'll resume baseball activities.
"I was a lot more optimistic yesterday than I am today," Beckett said. The possibility exists that the Red Sox will be without both Beckett and Daisuke Matsuzaka for their trip to Japan. *If that's the case, they'd likely go with Tim Wakefield and Jon Lester.*

***

I'm sure the locals would be fuming - at least if you don't have your country's lord & savior, you have the best pitcher in baseball in Josh Beckett going.  Not so fast, it would be Lester and Wakefield.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 11, 2008)

This Josh Beckett news isn't good.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> This Josh Beckett news isn't good.



He didn't come into camp in the best of shape...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

Is that really Beckett or is it photoshopped?  WTF, is he trying to be like David Wells?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 11, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> He didn't come into camp in the best of shape...



NO WAY that is real ...


----------



## A Black Guy (Mar 11, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> The Sox have been pretty horrible so far this Spring Training, with one of the only bright spots being Jon Lester's outing this afternoon.
> 
> A Black Guy probably saw it, how'd he look?



Lester looked good, but Okajima was straight making guys look foolish.

That delivery is something else.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

Beckett picture is real, taken from Boston.com which is the homepage for the Boston Globe.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> Lester looked good, *but Okajima was straight making guys look foolish.*
> 
> That delivery is something else.



That's good to hear.

I projected Okajima to struggle this year.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 11, 2008)

How does Beckett go from a slim, in-shape dominant pitcher to a fat, younger version of Curt Schilling with back problems. What the fuck did he do in the off-season? 

I haven't gotten the chance to watch them play but all these reports about injuries and other team concerns is starting to worry me. I wouldn't be surprised if they finished at or slightly above .500 this season.

On another note, i will be going to the Sox-Jays game on Sunday, April 6th at Toronto. It will be my second time going to an away game (my first was at the Bronx vs the Yankees in June 2002).


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> How does Beckett go from a slim, in-shape dominant pitcher to a fat, younger version of Curt Schilling with back problems. What the fuck did he do in the off-season?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> He didn't come into camp in the best of shape...


Is that a penis in his stomache? WTF?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

Maybe Beckett and Colon can hit the all-you-can-eat restaurants together.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> How does Beckett go from a slim, in-shape dominant pitcher to a fat, younger version of Curt Schilling with back problems. What the fuck did he do in the off-season?



Josh Beckett is a big boy - with the conditioning this Spring Training, I think he'll look the same on the mound this year as he did last year (appearance-wise).



> I haven't gotten the chance to watch them play but all these reports about injuries and other team concerns is starting to worry me. I wouldn't be surprised if they finished at or slightly above .500 this season.



I would bet an ungodly amount of money that the Red Sox are an above .500 baseball team this year. 

Relax, take it easy, it's freakin' March.



> On another note, i will be going to the Sox-Jays game on Sunday, April 6th at Toronto. It will be my second time going to an away game (my first was at the Bronx vs the Yankees in June 2002).



Still haven't seen Yankee Stadium, how was it?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Is that a penis in his stomache? WTF?



Lets take a closer look...


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Maybe Beckett and Colon can hit the all-you-can-eat restaurants together.



For comparison purposes:











Not trying to be a sour puss, but Colon's weight problems have nothing to do with Beckett showing up to camp in offseason shape.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

Red Sox manager Terry Francona said he didn't think *Josh Beckett* (back)would make the trip to Japan to pitch on Opening Day.
"I don't think we know [for sure] yet," Francona said. "But we're certainly not going to rush him back to pitch a game March 24 if he's not ready. And I think if you look at it with common sense, he's not going to pitch over there." Even if Beckett had a chance of pitching five innings then, it's not going to be worth sticking him on an airplane for a full day over and a full day back. Jon Lester appears to be the better bet than Tim Wakefield to start in his place, *though the Red Sox could need both if Daisuke Matsuzaka is prevented from making the trip.*


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

*Manny Delcarmen* pitched two hitless innings in relief Tuesday in Boston's 4-3 win over the Mets.
Delcarmen has allowed one hit and walked none in six scoreless innings this spring. The Red Sox already wanted to make him their fallback in the closer's role, and it looks like he's ready to justify the assignment.

***

Oh das nasty.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Still haven't seen Yankee Stadium, how was it?


I would say it's the closest thing to heaven, Yankee staduim is the home of the Baseball gods.
Ruth
Gehrig
Mantle
Berra
Dimaggio....the list is too long...
These guys are like greek gods in spikes.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I would say it's the closest thing to heaven, Yankee staduim is the home of the Baseball gods.
> Ruth
> Gehrig
> Mantle
> ...



Your opinion doesn't count


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Your opinion doesn't count




As a Baseball fan you should really see a game at the Stadium before they tear it down this year.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 11, 2008)

> Still haven't seen Yankee Stadium, how was it?



It depends where your seats are. Mine was in the luxury box and i hated it because you sit like 5-10 feet behind a big glass window. My dad got the tickets from work so it was the only seats we had. 

But before the game, we toured around the stadium and sat at various seats all over the park. Most were really good but if you sit waaaay up at the top, it almost feels like you are about to fall over because it's so high. The steps and seats are so small. 

The park itself is very nice though (yes, it's coming from a sox fan).


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2008)

shiznit2169;1753253 said:
			
		

> Those are bad seats, the nose bleed section....if your scared of heights you can sure forget about those seats.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

I can't imagine anything worse than the upper deck seats at the new Comiskey before the renovations were made (hence why it's now called U.S. Cellular Field).

These were my pre-drinking days, but I can't even imagine being a few pops deep and standing to take a leak.  Any wobbling at all and you're going overboard... or so it feels.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> As a Baseball fan you should really see a game at the Stadium before they tear it down this year.



Agreed.

My dad and I were talking today about a baseball trip this summer although we've done this in the past...

Starting in Chicago, showing my Dad both a Cubs game and a White Sox game.  Then to Detroit.  Then to Cinci.  Then to Cleveland.  Then to Philly.  Then to Shea.  Then to the Stadium.  Then to Baltimore.  Then to Boston.

Something like that just might work... if I can find good a good gym to workout at in each city atleast.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> if I can find good a good gym to workout at in each city atleast.



Gold's Gym - Gym Locator


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 12, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Gold's Gym - Gym Locator



good man


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> I haven't gotten the chance to watch them play but all these reports about injuries and other team concerns is starting to worry me. I wouldn't be surprised if they finished at or slightly above .500 this season.



As much as I would like to see it happen, I don't think the Red Sox will be playing .500 ball this year, unless they're hit with more than their fair share of injuries.  Josh Beckett's pregnancy may get him off to a slow start, but the rest of the staff seems OK so far.

First of all, they'll get 25 or so wins vs TB and Balt.  Add in another 10-12 vs Toronto and a season split vs NY will get them another 9.  So that puts them at about 45-31 against the AL East.  If they play just .500 ball against all the other teams, that gives them 88 wins, about 8-10 games shy of making the playoffs.

Of course, the same could be said for the Yankees.    Except the part about porky Beckett.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 12, 2008)

Erica Ellyson - Centerfold Nude Pictures & Videos

In more important news (I completely forgot to post this last night), it was revealed on yesterday's Howard Stern show that *Clay Buccholz *is hooking up/dating Penthouse Pet Erica Ellyson.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 12, 2008)

wow she's hot. Unfortunately, it won't last long. She's into porn and Clay will be gone 3/4 of the year traveling all over the place.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 12, 2008)

The Official Site of The Boston Red Sox: News: Manny finds wisdom with touch of gray

"What I was doing in the past years, it was working for me, but it was too much," Ramirez said. "Before, I was doing my workouts maybe four to five times a week. So now I was working three or four times a week. The older you get, the smarter you get."


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 12, 2008)

Red Sox reassigned RHP *Dan Kolb* to minor league camp.
Kolb had give up two runs in 3 2/3 innings this spring, but had walked five while striking out three. The almost 33-year-old has said he's willing to try to find his game in the minors, so he probably won't retire just yet.

***

I wonder if he could help.  He had some solid years with Milwaukee...

http://www.baseball-reference.com/k/kolbda01.shtml


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 12, 2008)

*Clay Buchholz* improved to 1-2 this spring after allowing two runs in 3 2/3 innings Wednesday against the Twins.
Buchholz was very good for three innings before getting touched up for a couple of runs in the fourth. He allowed three hits, walked one and struck out three in lowering his spring ERA to 9.35.


***

The youngster looked good and we may _really  _need him this year.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 12, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> wow she's hot. Unfortunately, it won't last long. She's into porn and Clay will be gone 3/4 of the year traveling all over the place.



A little overrated.. her boobs are just sooo fake to me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> The Official Site of The Boston Red Sox: News: Manny finds wisdom with touch of gray
> 
> "The older you get, the smarter you get."


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 13, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


>


Not him.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 13, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Erica Ellyson - Centerfold Nude Pictures & Videos
> 
> In more important news (I completely forgot to post this last night), it was revealed on yesterday's Howard Stern show that *Clay Buccholz *is hooking up/dating Penthouse Pet Erica Ellyson.



Clay throwing his A game with new Pet - BostonHerald.com

Another example of why Howard Stern is the king of all media.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2008)

Mirabelli released - Extra Bases - Red Sox blog

Doug Mirabelli released


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Mirabelli released - Extra Bases - Red Sox blog
> 
> Doug Mirabelli released



Globe:

FORT MYERS, Fla.  - *Doug Mirabelli *left no doubts as to his preference  yesterday. In short, he loves being on the Red Sox.


"Everybody that knows me knows that this is where I always want to be," said the 37-year-old catcher, who is entering his eighth season with the club. "I don't want to leave here. And I told [general manager] *Theo          [        Epstein*] that. He knows until they force me out of here, I'm never leaving."
To that end,  Mirabelli took a $200,000 cut in salary to remain a part of the team, in his role catching *Tim Wakefield *and giving *Jason Varitek *a rare breather. He joked about that yesterday, along with his desire to match a Red Sox icon.


"I'm looking for Ted this year," said Mirabelli, a reference to *Ted Williams*, baseball's last .400 hitter. "Actually if I did combine those last two years, it wouldn't have reached Ted."


He's right. He hit .191 in 2006 and .202 in 2007. But according to Varitek, that isn't the extent of Mirabelli's contributions.


"Doug's been an instrumental part with me and my career," Varitek said. "He's got great eyes . . . and understanding from the bench. Great awareness of what guys are going through, hitting-wise and catching-wise, a great sounding board. He always knows what's going on, and that is such a big part of people who don't play every day.


"We complement each other extremely well with the staff."

Herald:

Added general manager *Theo Epstein*: â?????Heâ??????s done a lot for this franchise over the years. He probably had an impact that exceeded the role. . . . The timing, in part, was out of respect for Doug. This was a debate early in camp. It reached a point where defensively, especially, we thought *(Kevin) Cash* was the backup that would give our team the best chance to win.â???












Thanks Doug!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2008)

*Bartolo Colon* yielded a run over two innings against the Rays in his spring debut on Thursday.
Colon peaked at 94 mph in the game, though he was generally 4-5 mph below that with his fastball. It was still an encouraging first outing for a guy who didn't throw much during February. He could be an option for the Red Sox as soon as mid-April.

***

They're saying he looked pretty solid out there yesterday.  I like what I see.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2008)

*Coco Crisp*, trying to return from a groin injury, took batting practice right-handed and flyballs in the outfield on Friday.
"The last couple of days I've felt better and I felt I could do a lot more today," he said "I had a full workout today. I just have to be patient with the sprinting. I haven't gotten to the sprinting part of it yet. I don't want to do that yet and restart it (the injury) again. But I ran out there pretty fast." *Crisp thinks he'll be ready to make the Japan trip if he's still with the Red Sox.

****

How are the Red Sox going to trade him for full value if he can't even step on the field and play?

He'll be starting the year with the Sox, carve it in stone.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2008)

*Josh Beckett*, out since Saturday with back spasms, could resume throwing soon.
"He said he's closer," manager Terry Francona said. "He's doing the treadmill. He's getting there. We told him when you think you're there, we'll probably hold you back for a couple of days. He's doing a good job of doing exactly what the trainers tell him to do. That's not an easy thing for him to do. He's such a hundred-mile-an-hour guy."

***

May not make the trip to the far east coast, but he should be ready for Opening Day in the states.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2008)

This is going to be a fun thread to look back on when the 2008 World Series is won.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 14, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> This is going to be a fun thread to look back on when the 2008 World Series is won.



 Don't jinx it like many people did for the Patriots


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> Don't jinx it like many people did for the Patriots



True - even if they don't win it, it'll be fun to see all these news clippets all the way from March to October.  Could be a fun thread to look back on is what I should have said.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 14, 2008)

*9:00* Shakes off the cobwebs and gets out of bed.
*9:01* Lets out a blistering fart and takes 60 second piss on his hands, farts 5 more times.
*9:03* Drinks 3 raw eggs Rocky Balboa style and opens the fridge.
*9:05* Take out leftovers from the Kowloon pupu platter for 3 he picked up last night.
*9:15* Grunts at his wife and gives his kids 20 bucks each to leave him alone.
*9:17* Takes a dump.
*9:22* Sings Van Halen in the shower.
*9:25* Shaves and leaves his goatee.
*9:30* Takes 35 vicious cuts with his bat naked in front of the mirror, screams out loud "DOUGIE'S GOING DEEP TONIGHT!"
*9:45* Puts on his cowboy boots and tight jeans and tank-top and gets ready to leave.
*9:50* Grunts at his wife and kids and tells them he'll see them tomorrow.
*9:57* Pulls onto Rt-1 with Led Zeppelin blaring, cuts three people off, gives the finger to all three people.
*10:15* Pulls into Fenway Park, tells clubhouse parking attendant to make sure he blocks Nomar in.
*10:16* Puts the kid in a headlock and threatens the kid and his family's life if there is one scratch on his truck.
*10:22* Walks into clubhouse and calls Nomar a homo for the first time today and 350th time this month, asks Nomar if he misses his boyfriend Lou Merloni.
*10:27* Takes another dump, leaves door open and yells at anyone who walks by.
*10:30* Gives Nomar a dead leg and calls him a homo.
*10:33* Stuffs Derek Lowe in a locker and pisses on him.
*10:37* Goes through a 10 minute hand shake with his boy Tim Wakefield.
*10:45 *Takes Pokey's headphones off and steps on them, says until he is hitting .250, no music.
*10:50* Francona walks by and Dougie cuts him off and says "Is Dougie DHing the first game?"
*10:51* Francona runs and hides behind Schilling.
*10:55* Dougie tells Trot if he played 162 Games his numbers would look like this: .375 average, 72 HRs, 52 Doubles, 9 Singles, 6 Walks, 220 K'S.
*11:17* Writes back response to fan's Letter "Hey P**sy, I don't wear batting gloves because they are for p**sies like your boyfriend Nomar. "
*11:30* Walks out to batting practice with a tank-top on.
*11:45* After no stretching steps into the cage, ignores the 5 bunts standard procedure.
*11:47* Takes 25 cuts, hits 17 over the monster and misses the other 8.
*11:48* Calls the batting practice pitcher a homo and tells him to go bang Nomar for mixing in a curveball after Dougie hit one onto the pike.
*11:55* Tackles Nomar and gives him wedgie, calls him a pickle smoker.
*12:00* Dougie's daily order of Double Chicken Parm from Joe Tecci's arrives.
*12:07* Dougie finishes Chicken Parm and pours the rest of his sauce into Nomar's locker.
*12:15* Tito posts lineup, Dougie sees he is not the DH, calls Francona a p**sy. Francona runs behind Schilling.
*12:25* Dougie gets naked and takes 25 swings in front of the clubhouse mirror, announcing "DOUGIE IS GOING DEEP TONIGHT! "
*12:45* Takes yet another dump, uses Nomar's $350 silk shirt to wipe his a**.
*1:05* Game starts, Dougie tells Francona he is not going to the bullpen to warm up pitchers. Francona hides behind Schilling.
*1:25* Dougie announces he is ready to pinch hit in the bottom of the first for Nomar.
*1:45* Abe Alvarez comes in, Dougie tells him he sucks and will back at Portland (AA Eastern League) by 7 tonight.
*1:55* Dougie's 4 Fenway Franks arrive, pays with Nomar's credit card.
*2:15* Finishes shopping with Nomarâ??????s credit card, maxed it out at Auto Zone.
*2:30* Dozes off.
*3:30* Sees they are losing and goes back to the dugout and tells whole team they suck except for him and Wakefield.
*3:33* Announces himself ready to pinch hit.
*4:30* Sox lose game, Dougie tells Francona he should have DH'ed him, Francona runs away.
*5:00* Dougie tells Nomar singles are for p**sies.
*5:30* Dougie takes batting practice again, refuses to bunt.
*5:33* Dougie hit 22 pitches over the wall 11 fair, 11 foul, all pulled, he missed 15 pitches.
*6:00* Dougie seeâ??????s name in lineup, calls Francona a p**sy for batting him 8th. Francona hides behind Schilling.
*6:05* Dougie demands to bat cleanup.
*6:25* Announces that Dougie is going deep tonight.
*6:30* Dinner arrives, 2 steaks from the Capital Grille. Dougie pours steak juice into Nomar's locker, makes Derek Lowe eat the fat.
*6:35* Dougie gives D-Lowe an atomic wedgie.
*7:00* Tells Wakefield to show some balls tonight and don't throw anything in the dirt.
*7:10* Scoreless first. Dougie tells Francona it must be the catching.
*7:25* Dougie tells fans in on deck circle he is going deep.
*7:27* Dougie screams at pitcher, tells him he is a p***y and he is taking him deep.
*7:30* Dougie hits bomb off the wall, coasts into second. Almost gets thrown out.
*7:31* Tells pitcher his fastball sucks. Tells shortstop and second baseman that he didn't get all of it.
*8:15* Dougie ropes a rocket to third, third baseman takes all day and still turns a double play on Dougie.
*8:16* Fans boo Dougie.
*8:17* Dougie tells family of 4 to @#%$ off and steals some kid's hot dog on way to dugout.
*8:18* Dougie is tired and is happy he hit into a double play, as he did not want to run the bases anymore.
*9:10* Dougie strikes out on inside pitch after crushing 4 foul home runs. Calls pitcher/catcher/ump all p**sies.
*9:30* 9th inning. Dougie is exhausted. Walks out to the mound and calls Embree a p**sy and tells him to just bring the heat. Dougie wants to get home.
*9:50* Dougie showers and walks around the clubhouse naked. Tells the Globe's Dan Shaughnessy and Gordon Edes to bl*w him.
*9:55* Dougie shaves and leaves a goatee.
*10:00* Knocks Nomar off his exercise bike. Calls him a homo singles hitter and leaves clubhouse.
*10:10* Cuts off 4 Red Sox fans. Gives the bird to everyone near him.
*10:25* Arrives at Kowloon Chinese Restaurant on Rt 1.
*10:45* Sits down at bar and digs into his pupu platter for 3.
*12:00* Stumbles home and parks truck on the front lawn, goes for a dip in his above ground pool.
*12:10* Leaves tighty whiteys on his neighborâ??????s windshield.
*12:15* Walks into house naked and screams "WHO SAW THE BOMB I HIT TONIGHT ???"
*12:30* Wakes up the whole neighborhood.
*12:45* Takes 35 swings naked and orders porn.
*12:55* Pulls out bucket of KFC and gets ready for the movie.
*1:15* Dougie passes out on couch.​
dougie's going deep tonight 

dougie's going deep tonight​


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 14, 2008)

Bummer to see Mirabelli go but it had to happen.  The Sox need someone that can take over full time if Varitek goes down and Mirabelli could not do that.  

Too bad Kevin Cash can't hit for shit and there are really no stud catching prospects in the Sox minors.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 15, 2008)

Yanks Owner: BoSox Closer A 'Mouse'_
15th March, 2008 - 10:15 am__

The New York Post - _Hank Steinbrenner and John Henry have been having a back-and-forth media battle this spring as owners of the two most hated rivals in all of baseball, but now a player has gotten himself into the mix, according to the New York Post. 

"I don't know if he's trying to stir things up or not," Boston closer Jonathan Papelbon said. "I sure as hell don't care, because he sure as hell hasn't stepped on a baseball field. He needs to just stick to pencil-pushing, I guess." 

Steinbrenner wasted no time firing back. 

"Being insulted by Papelbon is like being attacked by a mouse," Steinbrenner told The Post. 

"John Henry and I traded a couple of jabs good-naturedly," he added. "So now, all of a sudden, this player, this 20-something kid who really doesn't know his way in the world, comes out with a personal insult. There's no excuse for that."


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

*Josh Beckett* threw for the second consecutive day Monday with no recurrence of his back spasms.
Pitching coach John Farrell said Beckett made 55 throws, five more than originally planned, from 120 feet. Beckett is expected to throw off a mound on Thursday.

***

Rest that arm, big guy. 

It's believed that he'll be ready for the real Opening Day in the States.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

Manager Terry Francona announced Monday that *Daisuke Matsuzaka* will start the Red Sox's season opener in Japan on March 25.
*Jon Lester* will take the mound in Game 2 against the A's.

***

Who's going to be waking up at 6:05 Eastern Standard Time next Tuesday and Wednesday?  I will.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

Throwing to new personal catcher Kevin Cash, Tim Wakefield tossed five no-hit innings in a minor league game Sunday.
So far so good on the Red Sox's decision to ditch Doug Mirabelli for Cash. "One of the best knuckleballs I've ever seen him throw," Cash said. "In all the times I saw him last year, this was as good as I've ever seen him. I caught his bullpen the other day and he broke off some good ones, but today, I don't care who he was throwing to, he had a great one."

***

Scouts are saying that Mirabelli really came into Spring out of shape.  I can't imagine being any worse than he's been the last two seasons and while Kevin Cash is a putrid hitter, it won't be much of a downgrade from Mirabelli.

For the record, Kevin Cash is going to be dirty defensively behind the dish.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

*Coco Crisp* won't make the trip to Japan for two games against the A's because of his strained groin muscle.
Bobby Kielty, who figured to be the odd man out barring a trade, will act as Boston's fourth outfielder in Crisp's place next week.

***

It's looking more and more likely that Crisp will be traded before the beginning of the season.  They're not going to rush anything and it appears they are telling teams that.

The teams rumored to be interested have several options in centerfield and I can't really see him stepping right into the starting job unless he goes to Tampa.

With Rocco Baldelli out, that may be his best fit, but I just can't see that happening.

Lets keep following this.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

Papelbon: "Suck my cock, Hank."

Papelbon won't escalate Steinbrenner feud - Extra Bases - Red Sox blog


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 19, 2008)

Sox make cuts - Extra Bases - Red Sox blog

"Righthanded pitchers Craig Hansen and Lincoln Holdzkom, catcher George Kottaras, and first baseman-outfielder Chris Carter were sent to Triple-A."

- Hansen continues to disappoint
- Kevin Cash will be the back-up, but keep an eye on Kottaras
- Chris Carter, acquired for Wily Mo Pena, will start the year in triple-a but could see a promotion if/when Coco Crisp is dealt.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 19, 2008)

Crisp to make trip - Extra Bases - Red Sox blog

"Red Sox center fielder Coco Crisp, outfielder Bobby Kielty, and pitcher Curt Schilling are going to make the trip to Japan with the Red Sox this week."

Crisp had been rumored not to make the trip because of a potential trade, but it appears that him and Ellsbury will be teammates, atleast for 2 games.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 19, 2008)

The Boycott:

"According to multiple clubhouse sources, the Red Sox will be holding a players-only meeting later this morning concerning the issue regarding the coaches potentially not being paid the $40,000 allocated the players. The sources indicated that the players will be issuing a mandate to Major League Baseball that if the coaches aren’t paid, then the team will not be getting on the plane later today for Japan." - Rob Bradford

"Red Sox third baseman Mike Lowell confirmed to the Boston Globe's Jackie MacMullan that the team voted unanimously this morning not to make the scheduled trip to Japan or play its final exhibition game against the Blue Jays this afternoon unless the coaches, training staff, and equipment staff were going to be compensated for making the trip to Japan." - Jackie MacMullan

The Resolution:

Boston Red Sox - Resolution reached in Japan pay flap - The Boston Globe


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 19, 2008)

*Manny Delcarmen* returned to action on Wednesday and pitched a scoreless inning versus the Jays.
Delcarmen hadn't pitched since tweaking his knee on a wet field Friday.

***

Good news.  I see good, potentially great things from him this season.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 19, 2008)

Colon will be starting the year in Pawtucket

Extra Bases - Red Sox blog


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 19, 2008)

So the guys are off to Japan tonight.  Who's getting up at 6AM next Tuesday and Wednesday and making this a game thread with me?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 19, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> So the guys are off to Japan tonight.  Who's getting up at 6AM next Tuesday and Wednesday and making this a game thread with me?



Maybe i will Tuesday but not Wednesday because i have class from 10am-12pm, 2-6pm and 6-10pm.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 25, 2008)

It's Opening Day!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 25, 2008)

Great game. I'm so glad i decided to get my ass up and watch the Sox win their opener, something they normally don't do in the past several years.

One thing i will point out is that what the hell was that Oakland A's guy thinking trying to go to 3rd after getting a double and cutting the deficit to 1 in the 10th inning? The game would have been tied and they could have possibly won it when the next two guys got singles and they would have one out.

Papelbon got lucky.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 25, 2008)

Papelbon got real lucky that Emil Brown got greedy, but that happens.

It seemed like everybody was pretty "cold" today.  Dice-K came out with some jitters, Huston Street struggled, Papelbon struggled.

Keith Foulke was one of the few who looked surprisingly sharp.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 31, 2008)

Bobby Kielty sent down, Red Sox decide to keep Snyder with last roster spot.

It seems like the Kielty era in Boston could end as his agent seems to believe that there is a major league job out there with his name on it, and I don't doubt him.

All this means IMO, is that if Kielty signs on with another team, when/if Crisp is traded, they'll pursue Matt Murton of the Cubs who Theo Epstein has made it clear he's interested in as a back-up outfielder.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 31, 2008)

Notes heading into Tuesday's game:

- J.D. Drew still questionable at this point and hasn't been cleared to play by team doctors
- Clay Buccholz was terrible again on Sunday and has been far from his unhittable self

...more to come


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 1, 2008)

Did anyone see that Eric Gagne performance last night?  His first save opportunity for the Brewers, he came into the 9th up 3-0.

First batter:  Walk
Second batter:  Walk
Third batter (Fukudome):  3 run HR

Gagne is done.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Did anyone see that Eric Gagne performance last night? His first save opportunity for the Brewers, he came into the 9th up 3-0.
> 
> First batter: Walk
> Second batter: Walk
> ...


His confidence level must be real low, what happened to him?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> His confidence level must be real low, what happened to him?



In my honest opinion, I think he's sucked since he stopped taking steroids.

And I am sure arm problems haven't helped.

He can't throw high 90's anymore and doesn't have the skill to transition into a finesse pitcher, like, say, Pedro Martinez has.  Gagne can't throw the ball past hitters anymore and he doesn't fool anyone with this off speed stuff.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 1, 2008)

He looked eerily similar to the same Eric Gagne we saw in Boston last year, nonetheless, he had success last season in Texas (a hitters haven) and I can't imagine that he's "done" entirely just yet.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

Dodger fan beats down Sox fan


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Dodger fan beats down Sox fan



I'm pretty sure that "Redsox" fan is a bandwagoner who lives in the streets of LA. The Dodger fan would get killed if he tried doing that at Fenway.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 3, 2008)

Heck of an outing for Jon Lester yesterday!  I was a little disappointed with his first start.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 3, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Heck of an outing for Jon Lester yesterday!  I was a little disappointed with his first start.



He's going to have his control issues all year.

Thing with Lester that people need to realize, is that not all pitchers are aces.

He's going to be a very serviceable number 4 or 5 starter whose going to be able to shut down offensively challenged teams like the A's who will come out against the Tigers five days later and get shellacked.

I find myself overrating him because of the whole cancer fiasco and me wanting him to develop into this great pitcher, but that just simply won't be the case.

It's too bad, Ellsbury + Lester and change for Santana is looking solid right now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 3, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Dodger fan beats down Sox fan



A fight at a baseball game?  No way!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 3, 2008)

3-1 to start the season onto Toronto for three starting tomorrow night and concluding with a Sunday TBS Special with Josh Beckett making his first start of the season against Roy Halladay.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> He's going to have his control issues all year.
> 
> Thing with Lester that people need to realize, is that not all pitchers are aces.
> 
> ...



wErd.

But I'll be happy if he can just consistently get into the 6th inning.  4 inning starts aren't going to cut it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 3, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> wErd.
> 
> But I'll be happy if he can just consistently get into the 6th inning.  4 inning starts aren't going to cut it.



Great point.  His endurance/stamina (or lack thereof) is terrible.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 4, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Great point.  His endurance/stamina (or lack thereof) is terrible.



I think it's more of an issue of control, as you pointed out.  His pitch counts 
get into the 70's and 80's by the end of the third inning.


Anyway, tonight is the first game I'll get to watch on TV!    Well, I did get to see the tail end of that 3:30 start a couple days ago.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 4, 2008)

Speaking of a serviceable #5 starter, Bartolo Colon had another strong AAA outing.

Boston Red Sox - Colon goes 5 strong in Pawtucket - The Boston Globe


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 6, 2008)

I know it's early but the Redsox are looking like absolute shit so far. They can't get their offense going. Middle relief pitching is horrendous. Defense has made some costly errors. Who would've thought JD Drew would be hitting .400 with two homeruns and doing better than everyone else. Ortiz is hitting .080. Pathetic.

On a side note, the start of this season has been strange. We have the Yankees and Redsox last behind the Blue Jays, Orioles and Rays. Kansas City swept Detroit (who is 0-5) and are first. 

The NL is pretty even throughout.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't think being below the Jays is that big of a surprise especially this early in the season.  They are a solid team.

But below, Tampa and Baltimore.  eek


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2008)

The Sox will be fine once they get back to Fenway.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> I know it's early but the Redsox are looking like absolute shit so far. They can't get their offense going. Middle relief pitching is horrendous. Defense has made some costly errors. Who would've thought JD Drew would be hitting .400 with two homeruns and doing better than everyone else. Ortiz is hitting .080. Pathetic.
> 
> On a side note, the start of this season has been strange. We have the Yankees and Redsox last behind the Blue Jays, Orioles and Rays. Kansas City swept Detroit (who is 0-5) and are first.
> 
> The NL is pretty even throughout.


Patience.....this team will rebound.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> The Sox will be fine once they get back to Fenway.



All that globe-trotting didn't help them any.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2008)

the Red Sox are undefeated in the states!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> I know it's early but the Redsox are looking like absolute shit so far. They can't get their offense going. Middle relief pitching is horrendous. Defense has made some costly errors. Who would've thought JD Drew would be hitting .400 with two homeruns and doing better than everyone else. Ortiz is hitting .080. Pathetic.
> 
> On a side note, the start of this season has been strange. We have the Yankees and Redsox last behind the Blue Jays, Orioles and Rays. Kansas City swept Detroit (who is 0-5) and are first.
> 
> The NL is pretty even throughout.



It's baseball, man.  Relax.

Let me hear your opinion of this Sawx team come the All-Star break when the Red Sox are eight up and (just to piss off min0) the Yankees are eight down.

Nobody said this was going to be easy.  The Jays and Rays are both vastly improved from years past, but this just isn't the year _that guy_ who threw money on the Rays to win the East becomes a millionaire.  Maybe next year...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2008)

I blame it all on the change of currency, dollars to yen, then yen to pesos, then pesos to  Canadian loonies.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I blame it all on the change of currency, dollars to yen, then yen to pesos, then pesos to  *Canadian loonies.*



Canadian currency is named after Iain?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Let me hear your opinion of this Sawx team come the All-Star break when the Red Sox are eight up and (just to piss off min0) the Yankees are eight down.



Wake up, sox!  You've been dreaming again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2008)

I say it's time for the Tigers to break that losing streak.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2008)

They sure as hell have to.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 7, 2008)

If the Tigers sweep the Sox at Fenway, i am going to kill myself.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 7, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> If the Tigers sweep the Sox at Fenway, i am going to kill myself.



That'll teach those Red Sox.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> If the Tigers sweep the Sox at Fenway, i am going to kill myself.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


>


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 7, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


>





I actually laughed out loud. Let's pray for reverse psychology on this one.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm certainly not a Red Sox fan, but in a way, I'm glad they won yesterday.  Now shiz can stay around a little longer.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 9, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm certainly not a Red Sox fan, but in a way, I'm glad they won yesterday. Now shiz can stay around a little longer.


Sellout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2008)

I wouldn't want to have shiz's death on my conscience.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm certainly not a Red Sox fan, but in a way, I'm glad they won yesterday.  Now shiz can stay around a little longer.



OK, so maybe *glad* was the wrong word.  Relieved would have been better.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 10, 2008)

Red Sox Audio and Video brought to you by boston.com

Buckner throws out the first pitch.  Pretty cool.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 11, 2008)

So 2008 Sox vs Yanks gets underway this weekend.

Unfortunately, I don't think Clay Buchholz has a chance in hell of beating WANG tonight.  Assholes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2008)

With all the rain that's being predicted in the next few days, I wonder how many games they'll actually play.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2008)

Last night's win was the first time the Redsox scored more than 5 runs in a game since the season opener vs Oakland when they scored 6 runs in 10 innings.

That isn't like them at all.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 14, 2008)

Boston Red Sox - Written out, not off - The Boston Globe

Ortiz is the worst hitter in baseball right now.

Snap out of it, big fella!  Funny though that you don't hear a single "BOO" being thrown his way.  He's earned the right to never be booed during a slump.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2008)

If that were JD Drew, the fans would've run him out of town by now.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Boston Red Sox - Written out, not off - The Boston Globe
> 
> Ortiz is the worst hitter in baseball right now.
> 
> Snap out of it, big fella! Funny though that you don't hear a single "BOO" being thrown his way. He's earned the right to never be booed during a slump.


He has my respect.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

This has been a bad month for hitters.....look at Detroit, they are all in a slump.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> He has my respect.



I'd like to see him at .075 in September.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I'd like to see him at .075 in September.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 14, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I'd like to see him at .075 in September.





min0 lee said:


>








JD Drew is killing the ball so far this year.  Hope he can keep that up.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 14, 2008)

It's about time the Redsox won a series against the Yankees.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> It's about time the Redsox won a series against the Yankees.



This year atleast, get used to it.
The Yankees are inferior to the Red Sox.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 14, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING HELL, David Ortiz got a hit!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> HOLY FUCKING HELL, David Ortiz got a hit!



A bloop single!

I can't wait to see how he performs the rest of this game.

Top of the order up as we speak...


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2008)

Err, Pedroia grounds out.

Ortizzle to lead off next inning.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> HOLY FUCKING HELL, David Ortiz got a hit!



Even a blind squirrel will find an acorn once in a while.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2008)

MANNY.  HOME RUN.  SOX WIN.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2008)

Red Sox are #1 in Fox Sports Power Rankings.

FOX Sports on MSN - MLB - Power Rankings


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 15, 2008)

The always reliable Joe Borowski...


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Ortiz is the worst hitter in baseball right now.



Now that Ortiz has a 2-game hitting streak   raising his average to a lofty .118, that honor now goes to Giambi at .097


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2008)

TEK.  HOME RUN.  SOX WIN.

Why does Cleveland even try?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 16, 2008)

^^^
Cleveland's bullpen was exposed in both of these games.  It's fun watching a team that never gives up (even in April!).

I love what I'm seeing out of this bullpen as well.  Aardsma is looking like a legit middle reliever, Tavarez has been excellent in that middle/long/spot starter role for the last two years (thankfully we didn't trade him for peanuts), and of course Okajima/Delcarmen/Papelbon have been incredible in the back end.

With Crisp as the fourth outfielder and Sean Casey as the first bat off the bench, the depth is there as well.

When Ortiz starts to hit, is there a better/deeper team in the league?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2008)

Mike Timlin has given up some bombs, but other than that the bullpen has been looking pretty solid after a rocky start.  

Sean Casey has been great off the bench.  Much better than Eric Hinske was.  Now we've got Jed Lowrie chipping in.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2008)

jesus fucking christ......Clay Buchholz looks like total shit.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 18, 2008)

Kyle Farnsworh:  Yankee asshole.  A Yankee needs to get beaned the next time these two teams play.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 18, 2008)

I doubt Farnsworth did that on purpose.

The guy has had control problems all year and his fastball so clearly just sailed away.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 18, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I doubt Farnsworth did that on purpose.



Please.

Home run
Home run
RBI single
First pitch goes behind the head.

That was no accident.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 18, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Kyle Farnsworh: Yankee asshole. A Yankee needs to get beaned the next time these two teams play.


He just needs to be shipped out.
He was complaining Torre buried him for no reason....well this was why.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 19, 2008)

Farnsworth will be suspended 3 games and fined $20,000 grand.

Interesting.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 19, 2008)

Good.

Fucking cock douche.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 21, 2008)

Patriots Day Baseball.

Lets bring out the brooms this morning!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 21, 2008)

Manny gets another day off.

Varitek is out with the flu.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 21, 2008)

It's a "B" line-up out there today, but Buchholz looks good to start things off.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, so the winner of the Boston Marathon today ran it in 2:07.  HOW THE HELL DOES ANYONE RUN 26 MILES IN TWO HOURS!?!?!?!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 21, 2008)

Man, Kason Gabbard leaves the game and Texas completely comes unraveled.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Patriots Day Baseball.
> 
> Lets bring out the brooms this morning!


Think the score will be 18-1?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Yeah, so the winner of the Boston Marathon today ran it in 2:07.  HOW THE HELL DOES ANYONE RUN 26 MILES IN TWO HOURS!?!?!?!



Very quickly.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

Dustin Pedroia sure is short.







Not mine but funny.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 21, 2008)

Dustin Pedroia > Robinson Cano


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Dustin Pedroia > Robinson Cano


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 22, 2008)

I Are Baboon at a game in Boston.....






YouTube Video


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2008)

No youtube at work.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 24, 2008)

Justin Masterson makes his MLB debut this afternoon.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 24, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Justin Masterson makes his MLB debut this afternoon.



You never want it to happen under these circumstances (injury/sickness), but I'm really looking forward to seeing this kids sinker ball.

Go Sox!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 24, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Justin Masterson makes his MLB debut this afternoon.



That new strain of Asian flu I planted in Fenway Park last Friday seems to be working.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 24, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> That new strain of Asian flu I planted in Fenway Park last Friday seems to be working.



They are 5-1 since last Friday, so your flu pretty much sucks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 24, 2008)

The flu has affected several players.  It's just that the Sox have too many capable bench players.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 8, 2008)

Why does it seem that every time Julio Lugo makes an error, it costs the Red Sox a game?  Friggin cock knuckle.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 8, 2008)

That was one of the sorriest "walk-off" wins I've ever seen in my life..


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 8, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> That was one of the sorriest "walk-off" wins I've ever seen in my life..


 
haha i know right. Check swing in field hit, error, bunt, fielder's choice rbi, broken bat blooper.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 8, 2008)

Yup, maybe the Tigers just aren't as good as they are on paper.

I hope Beckett comes out dealing tonight, btw.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> That was one of the sorriest "walk-off" wins I've ever seen in my life..



I'll take it.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2008)

Jon Lester throws no-hitter for Red Sox against Royals 

BOSTON - Jon Lester can now add pitching a no-hitter to his already amazing list of accomplishments.
The 24-year-old lefty, who survived cancer to pitch the World Series clincher for the Boston Red Sox last fall, shut down Kansas City 7-0 Monday night for the first no-hitter in the majors this season.
"Really, words can't describe it right now," Lester said.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 19, 2008)

Another Red Sox no-hitter, what else is new?

Jokes aside, Jon Lester was excellent tonight.  Times like these really make you wonder whether Minnesota made the right Santana deal.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 20, 2008)

Awesome performance by Jon Lester!!  Mostly because he's on my fantasy team.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 1, 2008)

I was at the game today at Camden Yards and the ballpark was beautiful. I sat in the upper deck on the left side across from 3rd base and the seats only cost $23 dollars! 

One thing that caught me by surprise was that there were so many redsox fans. Seriously, it felt like watching them play at fenway park. All you could hear was "let's go redsox" chants and there were far more red shirts there than orange shirts. I know there are a lot of fairweather fans out there but i spoke to a lot of people in my section and the majority of them came out from Massachusetts, New Hampshire, Rhode Island and so forth to see them play.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2008)

It's becoming just as expensive, if not cheaper, to take the plunge and drive to stadiums that are relatively close to Mass.  I know my Dad goes to Baltimore all the time.. parks incredible, tickets are cheap, only a couple hour commute.  Seems worth it to me.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2008)

*Could Fenway be Barryâ??????s next home?*

The MLB Source | MVN - a Major League Baseball blog » Blog Archive » Could Fenway be Barry’s next home?



On Monday night, shortly after dropping the finale of a four-game series in Baltimore, the Boston Red Sox revealed that David Ortiz will miss at least a month with a torn sheath ligament in his left wrist. While surgery is unlikely, according to manager Terry Francona, the possibility exists that Big Papi will spend the remainder of the 2008 season on the shelf.
Ortizâ??????s ailment creates a gaping hole in Bostonâ??????s offense, as it costs the Red Sox not only their number-three hitter, but also the lone left-handed power threat in their lineup. That lineup, now featuring Kevin Youkilis in the three-hole, remains formidable, but the loss of a perennial All-Star certainly wonâ??????t be easy to overcome.
That, inevitably, leads to the question: what â?????? if anything â?????? will GM Theo Epstein do to fill the void?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 3, 2008)

That simply isn't going to happen.

Stupid interweb faggots..


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 3, 2008)

As much as i HATE Barry Bonds .... i wouldn't mind picking him up to be a DH only. But, i'd be concerned about chemistry problems in the clubhouse and the constant media but we'll see.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't worry, it ain't happening.

Chris Carter called up!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 3, 2008)

But what if he does? What's your reaction going to be?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 3, 2008)

I think it would be a better option than trading for somebody.  However, a trade would have "panic" written all over it and with the way the American League is shaping up thus far, the Red Sox have the luxury to take the "wait and see" approach and go with in-house options such as Chris Carter who replaced Ortiz on the active roster before tonights game.

Ellsbury, Crisp and Drew is probably the best defensive outfield in baseball.  I'm not saying the Red Sox are better without Ortiz in the line-up by any means, but I don't think it hurts them as much as say Jason Varitek being out for a month.

As far as Bonds goes, I'd think long and hard about betting my life on the Red Sox not signing him.  If (and again, I think there is zero chance of it happening) it did happen, I wouldn't be opposed to it because A. the Red Sox wouldn't have to give up anything to get him, B. I think even a guy like Barry could leave his ego at the door realizing this is his last chance to get a ring and most importantly C. he was one of the best hitters in the game as recently as last season in one of the worst line-ups ever put together, you put him in the heart of the Red Sox order hitting in Fenway and (projected over 162 games) he'd come close to putting up the kind of numbers he put up in 2001.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 4, 2008)

I really can't see the Sox signing Barry Bonds.  If Ortiz is "only" going to be out for 4-6 weeks, the Sox can weather that storm.  They have a strong enough lineup to overcome that, plus they have a favorable June schedule.

On another note, Jacoby Ellsbury friggin rules.  Man does he wreak havoc!


----------



## aussie (Jun 4, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Gold's Gym - Gym Locator


Check with the hotels too, many have agreements with gyms that include complimentary passes if you call and ask. I travel a lot for work and even the Holiday Inn Expresses I stay at get me free access to the Gold Gyms. And if you go to the Golds website you'll usually find a free one week pass that they email to you.

Heading out to NY (Manhattan) to visit my brother. We're Sox fans though so will be heading over to Boston for a game. Fortunately the guy makes a good living so I'm letting him pay for the tickets.

soxmuscle, sent you a PM.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 5, 2008)

FUCK YOU, TAMPA BAY.

Coco Crisp should have charged the mound with a bat and smashed in James Shields' head.  

Tampa Bay will suck forever.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2008)

It was funny


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 6, 2008)

Coco is a trained boxer.  He looked pretty smooth dodging the James Shields punch.    Too bad Coco didn't land a punch.  He could easily knock someone out.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 6, 2008)

I think it is cause he has the gay.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 6, 2008)

Speaking of gay, when the Rays had Coco pinned to the ground, they were scratching him and pulling his hair.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 6, 2008)

I think Coco was imagining that, you know one of those gay fetish's


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 6, 2008)

That's gay.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 6, 2008)

Johnny Gomes is dirty.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 6, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Johnny Gomes is dirty.



Yeah, he jumps on Coco's back while Coco's on the ground and proceeds to punch him from behind. Hopefully the Sox will take issue with that and bean him later this season.  Carl Crawford deserves a beaning too.

Tampa might be having a good season but they still behave like the last place team they've always been.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 6, 2008)

THe pitcher threw a punch as if he were throwing a ball.

Nice move by Coco to avoid the punch.

What the fuck is wrong with Manny? In the fifth inning what happened?
Oh, it's Manny just being Manny.
VIDEO: Coco Crisp and the Sox-Rays Brawl


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 6, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Johnny Gomes is dirty.


Crisp defends hard slide into Iwamura


You don't normally barrel into anyone covering second base on a steal.
They are prepared for that when the runner is trying to break up a double play.

That slide by Crisp was bush.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 6, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Crisp defends hard slide into Iwamura
> 
> 
> You don't normally barrel into anyone covering second base on a steal.
> ...


 

Just read the whole thing, so maybe there was a reason.
But since I hate Boston they are always wrong.  




> As Crisp arrived, Rays shortstop Jason Bartlett used his knee to block the base while trying to catch the throw down from catcher Dioner Navarro. Crisp was safe on the play, but he injured his left thumb and had it wrapped up after the game.
> "He put his whole knee in front of the bag. And that's not something you do," Crisp said. "You can do that, but that's shady. And he's not a bad dude, but that was shady. If you're going to hurt me, I'm going to come back and hurt you."
> In the eighth, Crisp again found himself on first after a walk. He attempted to steal second base -- this time with Rays second baseman Akinori Iwamura covering the bag -- and sent a forearm into the Tampa Bay infielder. "I was not pleased with the slide," Maddon said. "There was something that happened earlier that I believe provoked him ... but I totally felt there was intent to hurt our middle infielder, and that's what I was upset with."


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Cyclin (Jun 6, 2008)

I was more perplexed by Coco's interview after the game, you would have thought he was the one attacked.

He got out of the way of a 3rd grade punch and had the pitcher as wide open for a brutal shot to the head and he barely foul tipped his skull, so sad.

Guess that's why they play baseball.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 17, 2008)

I went to Baltimore for a couple of games this past weekend.  They played Pittsburgh.





Before the games we had a few beers.





And a few more beers.





And some food and beer.





And some beer.





And at the Friday game I had a crabcake sandwich.





The view from our seats.  That's my beer in the cup holder.  Sam Adams I think.  Please note the two empty beer cups under it.





Another view from our seats.  Club level (2nd deck) front row.





View from the 3B side.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice, this the park that started the changes.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool beer list! I like how they list % of alcohol.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 17, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Nice, this the park that started the changes.



It's really a cool park.  We took the park tour Saturday morning.  We didn't get to see the dugouts though because of some little bastard little league thing going on.  



dg806 said:


> Cool beer list! I like how they list % of alcohol.



I scanned it.    I was marking down what each of us drank.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 17, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> I was marking down what each of us drank.



  People go to the ball park and keep a scorecard of the game.  IAB keeps a scorecard of the drinking.  

So who were you rooting for?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice IAB. I was at that park when they played the Sox a couple of weeks ago. It was the game when Manny hit his 501st HR. Very nice ballpark.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 17, 2008)

I was in Cinci this weekend and like IAB drank far too much.

We foolishly took 37south all the way down to 50east and turned a simple two hour trip into a 4+ hour ordeal.  Oh well though, that just meant more time to drink cheaper alcohol.. 

Great American Ballpark has to be one of the better ballparks in the league.  It was truly a great time, especially when Edwin Encarnacion tied the game up on a solo shot in the bottom of the ninth!  I'm joking, I nearly died, but it made for quite the drunken celebration when Youk hit the game winning home run shortly thereafter.

On the trip home we ended up getting pulled over.  My friend who drove drank the entire way there, the entire game and then on the ride home because thats the Indiana mentality (for the record, I'm more scared driving with him when he's sober compared to when he's been drinking).. we end up getting pulled over, officer asks for all of our licenses and whether or not we had been drinking.. I was about to fess up because I figured he knew from the cooler in the backseat but before I could, my friend (the driver) says that we hadn't been.. I didn't say a word, the cop takes all of my license as well as my girlfriends social security number.. he goes back to his car.. my friend proceeds to pack about 3/4's of a tin of chew in his lip because he "heard that it masks the booze".. the cop comes back, asks him to step out of the vehicle, he does.. guy now asks him if he had been drinking and he said he had a couple of beers at the ballgame but nothing more.. cop asks him why his eyes are glossed over, he tells him it was because he had a dip in.. the cop asks him to spit it out, sets up the breathalyzer.. my girlfriend proceeds to claw my arm, I'm thinking we're toast and I'm going to have to spend $400 dollars on an underage drinking ticket a few months before I'm 21 and BAM!... he blows a .07, under the legal limit which as a 21 year old is a-okay in the state of Indiana.  The cop asks me to drive (I was pretty much blacked out prior to this buzzkill, I didn't know buzzkills were so real.. well thats a lie, it happens everytime I've had a run in with the police), I oblige and carry on our wayward son..  One of the more nerve wracking moments of my life.

All and all, an effing incredible trip


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 17, 2008)

Couldn't see those pics at work, IAB.

Good stuff.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 18, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> So who were you rooting for?


I should have been rooting for Pittsburgh since the O's are an AL East rival, but couldn't help but cheer for the home team.  Besides, let's face it, the O's aren't going anywhere.



soxmuscle said:


> I was in Cinci this weekend and like IAB drank far too much.


Just for the record, I never said I drank too much.    Funny PO-LICE story though.    Your buddy must have been shitting bricks.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 18, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I was in Cinci this weekend and like IAB drank far too much.
> 
> We foolishly took 37south all the way down to 50east and turned a simple two hour trip into a 4+ hour ordeal.  Oh well though, that just meant more time to drink cheaper alcohol..
> 
> ...



Seriously GAY. You disappoint me.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome Pics IAB... Thanks for the invite 

One of the Stadiums I have to see..... hmmm I might be in Baltimore at the end of the season 

Going to Yankee Stadium against the Jays end of Aug.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 18, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Seriously GAY. You disappoint me.



The girlfriend thing?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 18, 2008)

no drinking and Driving


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 18, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> no drinking and Driving



I don't drink and drive.  My friend does.

He's a 250+ pound farm boy, he drank all day and still didn't blow past the legal limit.. he's the one person I'm a-okay driving with in that situation.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 18, 2008)

What about being hungover and driving, because with the Celts capturing banner 17, after I finish pooping I've got to go to work..


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 18, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Going to Yankee Stadium against the Jays end of Aug.



Cool.  I've only been there once and it was like 12 years ago.  And yes, the Yankees were even homos then.

The best park I've been to is still PNC in Pittsburgh.  I've been to maybe a dozen parks.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 18, 2008)

I took these pics of my trip to PNC last year:


----------



## ZECH (Jun 18, 2008)

How was the de regenboog(Double IPA)?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 18, 2008)

dg806 said:


> How was the de regenboog(Double IPA)?



Very, very hoppy.  If you are not used to hoppy beers, you won't like it.  It is HARSH.  I loved it though.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 18, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> I took these pics of my trip to PNC last year:



Wow.... absolutely stunning.  I can't wait till my boys are a little older we are doing a tour.  PNC is now on my parks to see list.

I don't know what it is about a ball field.  There is just an aura.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 18, 2008)

PNC was rated the best stadium in sports by one of the more popular publications.  Can't remember which one, let me try and find it.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 19, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Very, very hoppy.  If you are not used to hoppy beers, you won't like it.  It is HARSH.  I loved it though.



I love IPA's. So I would probably like it also.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 19, 2008)

Speaking of beers, did you all hear that Inbev, a belgium beer maker is buying 
Anheuser-Busch?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 19, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Speaking of beers, did you all hear that Inbev, a belgium beer maker is buying
> Anheuser-Busch?



I read in the Wall Street Journal that an offer was made for *$4.6 billion.* 

It's the company that makes Stella Artois.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 20, 2008)

Bud sucks.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok yo, Tampa Bay is nasty.  I'd get pissed at the Red Sox for sucking these last two games, but they have just been completely outplayed.....outpitched, outhit, and outdefensed.  They look real good.

I could have also posted this in the Yankee thread, but fuck the Yankees.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Beat me to it.

I mean what the fuck.... we new Tampa was going to be improved... but this is ridiculous.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> I mean what the fuck.... we new Tampa was going to be improved... but this is ridiculous.



It's still early. They will collapse in August-September.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 3, 2008)

They will make the playoffs.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 27, 2008)

Boston Red Sox - Now he's a guaranteed out - The Boston Globe














The Red Sox have had it with Manny Ramírez.
Manny has punched his ticket out of town. It's over. O-VA. Adios, amigo. Good night, Irene. Turn out the lights. Last night's 1-0 loss to the Yankees (think they could have used Manny?) was the proverbial last worthless evening.
Ramírez sealed his fate with the club yesterday afternoon. After longtime enabler Terry Francona filled out a lineup card with Manny batting fourth, the Sox made an announcement that Manny could not play in the biggest game of the season. Seems there were problems with his right knee. Manny was a late scratch.
It was extraordinary. In the past, management and the manager would do handstands to excuse Manny's strange acts. No more. This time, the manager - apparently confident there's nothing wrong with the slugger - put Manny's name in the lineup, then sat and waited for Manny to pull himself out of the lineup. Manny complied. Never concerned with wins or losses, Manny told Brad Mills he was unable to play and took himself out of the batting order for the (thus far) biggest game of the season.
It was predictable. It was ridiculous. It was the last straw.
Former state treasurer Bob Crane happened by the EMC Club, pregame, and spoke for many fans when he said, "Manny's got to go. Enough's enough. Fans are finally sick of this guy."
The possibility exists that Manny truly has a sore right knee. No one can get inside the head of an athlete and evaluate game-readiness. If Manny's knee is killing him, there is no way for us to know, and we are wildly unfair to question his condition. I'm willing to take that chance. I don't believe him.
Call me a cynic. Call me a nitwit. Whatever. I'm comfortable with the theory that Manny is using his alleged knee injury to send a message to the ball club. We don't know why. We never know why. Manny shut it down in 2006 and he's toying with the Red Sox again. In the middle of a pennant race. It is despicable. And the front office and his teammates are burning. Off the record, of course.
Ramírez had an MRI yesterday and it was clean. This time, the Sox plan to do something about this situation. Soon.
Ramírez was in the throes of an 11-game hitting streak (.487, 11 for 39) when he showed up at Safeco Field in Seattle Wednesday and told Francona he could not play and could not pinch hit. It was odd.
For the first time since July 2005, when Manny insisted on taking a promised day off in Tampa even though Francona told him he was needed because the team was shorthanded, the manager made no effort to excuse his savant slugger. Francona said Ramírez's name had not appeared on the injury report and the injury took him by surprise.
In the old days, Tito would have talked about a day game after a night game and referenced Manny's multiple complaints about knee problems. There was none of that. The manager said Manny's knee injury came out of the blue. There was no history. It was just Manny being unavailable.
That's what happened yesterday. When the clubhouse doors were thrown open to the media at 3:30, Manny was sitting in front of his locker with an ice pack on his right knee. Despite this, his name was in the starting lineup and when Francona was asked about Manny just after 4 p.m., the manager said, "We told him, 'If you can't play, come tell us.' "
While Tito was speaking, Manny went to Francona's aide-de-camp, Mills, and said he was unable to play. The Sox revised their lineup and media members went to work deciphering the Manny Code.
At 4:36 p.m. owners John Henry and Tom Werner were standing behind the batting cage, blissfully unaware their star had bailed yet again. When they learned the hard news, they saw Francona emerge from the dugout.
"We'll go have a conversation," said Werner.
No one was saying much after the meeting.
"No comment," said Henry and Werner.
When Theo Epstein saw this typist approaching, notepad and pen in hand, the general manager put his Blackberry up to his ear.
"Veteran move," said Theo.
Something's got to give. The owners are mad. The manager is frustrated. The GM is frustrated. Teammates are angry. Even with sycophants who excuse everything, Manny may have finally exhausted his reservoir of goodwill. He quit on the team in 2006 and now it looks like he's quitting again. Is that OK with you, Red Sox Nation?
Manny's snit comes after he flattened 64-year-old traveling secretary Jack McCormick over a ticket allotment in Houston. It comes after he ripped ownership for allegedly lying to him in contract negotiations. It comes after he was rebuked by Henry. It comes after his giggle-fest when he played a popup into a triple while the Sox were being swept in Anaheim.
This might be a poor read of the tea leaves by Manny. He is not as valuable as he was. For $20 million (club option for 2009 and again in 2010) the ball club can expect to do better than .301 with 19 homers and 61 RBIs after 104 games. Stat geeks, take note: Manny's OPS is down the last two years. By a lot.
Sox management is at the end of its long rope. This has been an interesting and rewarding eight years, but Manny is acting out in a decidedly unflattering fashion. Red Sox owners have had enough. There will be meetings with the slugger in the next few days. Something has to happen.
The Yankees beat the Red Sox, 1-0, last night to close within one game of Boston in the loss column. It was supposed to be the magical night of the return of David Ortiz. Instead, it was another ridiculous night in Mannyland.
Stay tuned. The manager and the owners have had enough.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 28, 2008)

If he wasn't the gifted hitter that he is, he would have been gone a long, long time ago.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2008)

NY Mets have been in contact with Red Sox about Manny Ramirez


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 13, 2008)

Sox acquire Paul Byrd.  Good.  They could use the help.  Clay Buchholz has been horrible this year.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 13, 2008)

He has been on fire as of late.  Good acquisition, surprised he didn't get traded earlier.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 13, 2008)

4-0 with a sub 2.00 ERA since the break.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

*Curt Schilling rips New York fans, says Yankees 'suck'*

Two words Schilling....*fuck you!*
BY MARK LELINWALLA AND LARRY MCSHANE	
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITERS

Updated Tuesday, September 9th 2008, 5:04 PM

Stick a big red sock in it.

Big Apple-bashing Boston pitcher Curt Schilling unloaded on New York's "bitter and miserable" fans Tuesday, mocking the Yankees and picking the Patriots to whip the Jets this weekend.

PHOTO GALLERY: INSIDE SPORTS' GREATEST RIVALRY

Schilling ripped New Yorkers for reveling in the season-ending injury to Tom Brady - and then rubbed buckets of salt in the wounds of Yankees' fans in a nasty Boston radio appearance.

"The Yankees suck this year, and they're bitter and mad and they're making excuses over that," the over-opinionated Schilling said on WEEI-AM.

YANKEES BRAWL, BUT THEY LACK PUNCH

"Now they've got Tom going down, so New York's excited."

Schilling, yet to throw a pitch this year due to a shoulder injury, showed his motormouth was in All-Star form as he continued his rant.

HANK: GIRARDI 'WILL BE BACK' IN '09

"The sad part is going to be when [the Patriots] beat the Jets," added Schilling, predicting a possible 11-5 finish for the Brady-free Patriots this season.

The veteran has memorably lashed out at New York before, ridiculing the Yankee mystique, detailing his delight in making Yankees fans "shut up" and criticizing Alex Rodriguez.

This time, his diatribe went beyond just fans of the pinstripers, painting local sports rooters with a broad and brutal brush.

"The euphoria in New York is palpable," Schilling said when asked about Brady's injury. "They want us to be as bitter and mad and miserable as they are, and unfortunately it's not going to happen."

Schilling, unimpressed by the Yankees' run of 13 straight postseason appearances, said the Bronx Bombers were just another team lately.

"I was front row and center when their quote/unquote dynasty ended," said Schilling - referring to Boston's stunning 2004 defeat of the Yankees in the American League Championship Series.

The veteran righty, pitching with a blood-soaked sock after injuring a tendon, defeated the Yankees to force a Game 7.

The Red Sox won the deciding game, coming back from an 0-3 deficit and sealing the Yankees' historic collapse.

Before the series, Schilling said, "I'm not sure I can think of any scenario more enjoyable than making 55,000 people from New York shut up."

Three years earlier, asked about the "mystique and aura" surrounding the Yankees, Schilling joked: "Those are dancers in a nightclub." That was when Schilling was a member of the Arizona Diamondbacks - the team that beat the Yanks in the World Series that year.

When A-Rod decided to opt out of his contract with the Yankees during the World Series coronation of the Red Sox last season, Schilling attacked the Bombers third baseman.

"All I heard was cha-ching, right after I heard A-Rod opted out," Schilling said.

Schilling's latest comments were made as the Red Sox remained in position to overtake Tampa Bay for sole possession of the American League East.

New York fans - grudgingly - had to give the loud-mouthed lout his due this year.

"He's saying the truth," said Ariel Ramos, 17, a high school student at Kennedy in the Bronx. "I can't be mad."

Pedro Rosa, 33, a Brooklyn security guard, agreed the Yankees were awful - but warned that New England could suffer a tough fall and winter.

"[Schilling] should watch his mouth," Rosa said. "Last time I checked, Boston doesn't have Manny Ramirez. As for Brady, he's right. What do they need him for? So they could go 18-1?"

lmcshane@nydailynews.com


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 10, 2008)

Curt Schilling is an attention whore.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Curt Schilling is an attention whore.



That's why I like Brady a lot, he's the opposite of Curt.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2008)

Yankee fans can't handle the truth.

Not one thing Schilling said in there is false.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2008)

The Red Sox have had far worse injuries than the Yankees and yet are a game and a half out.  

You'd think with a payroll almost $100 million dollars higher than any other team in the league, depth wouldn't be a problem; meet the 2008 New York Yankees.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Yankee fans can't handle the truth.
> 
> Not one thing Schilling said in there is false.



I don't think I am bitter nor am I miserable.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

Schilling is a fat classless media attention whore, don't like him at all.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

Boston Red Sox
Updated	Player	Pos	Injury	Status	Expected Return
06/24/2008	Curt Schilling	SP	Shoulder	DL	15-day DL. Out for the season
09/10/08	David Aardsma	RP	Groin	DL	15-day DL. On Class A rehab assignment
09/09/08	J.D. Drew	RF	Back	Questionable	Questionable for Sept. 10 vs. Tampa Bay
08/31/08	Julio Lugo	SS	Quadriceps	DL



08/31/2008	Chien-Ming Wang	SP	Foot	DL	15-day DL. Out for the season
08/23/2008	Phil Hughes	SP	Rib	DL	60-day DL. On Triple-A rehab assignment
08/03/2008	Edwar Ramirez	RP	Suspension	Suspend	3-game suspension. Playing amid appeal
06/15/2008	Andrew Brackman	P	Elbow	DL	60-day DL. Out for the season
09/03/08	Jonathan Albaladejo	RP	Elbow	DL	60-day DL. On Class A rehab assignment
09/09/08	Ivan Rodriguez	C	Suspension	Suspend	Likely facing suspension, pending review
07/28/08	Jorge Posada	C	Shoulder	DL


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I don't think I am bitter nor am I miserable.



From Cashman to Hank, the front office execs have all made comments ranging from pathetic to comical.  Not only are they bitter but they sound miserable in the process.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Schilling is a fat classless media attention whore, don't like him at all.



He is fat.
He is an attention whore.

I wouldn't say classless though.  He goes on to WEEI every week to promote his charity, just because the radio hosts asks him these questions and he's a straight shooter doesn't mean he has no class.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Boston Red Sox
> Updated    Player    Pos    Injury    Status    Expected Return
> 06/24/2008    Curt Schilling    SP    Shoulder    DL    15-day DL. Out for the season
> 09/10/08    David Aardsma    RP    Groin    DL    15-day DL. On Class A rehab assignment
> ...



You're forgetting the time Josh Beckett missed and the time David Ortiz missed.

The injuries that count for both teams are Posada, Wang, Matsui, and Chamberlain for the Yanks and Ortiz, Drew, Beckett, Schilling, Lugo for the Sox.

Both aren't fun, it just so happens that the Yankees are the only ones complaining about it.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't really see people complaining, we lost.....it's as simple as that.

The only people making a stink about this is...damn, you and Schilling?

Can't you guys win gracefully, I mean you still have to beat the Rays and stuff...


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

I just wish red sox fans would see that they are basically the same kind of fans the yankees are. Just farther north.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I don't really see people *complaining*, we lost.....it's as simple as that.



Hank Steinbrenner:


> â?????Iâ??????m not writing off this season. Theyâ??????re trying hard to win. Thereâ??????s only so much you can do. Theyâ??????re not supermen. I think itâ??????s very simple, weâ??????ve been devastated by injuries. No team Iâ??????ve ever seen in baseball has been decimated like this. It would kill any team. Imagine the Red Sox without (Josh) Beckett and (Jon) Lester. Pitching is 70 percent of the game. Wang won 19 games two straight years. Chamberlain became the most dominating pitcher in baseball. You canâ??????t lose two guys like that.â???
> 
> â?????Itâ??????s not making excuses. Itâ??????s reality. Thatâ??????s part of the game. Thatâ??????s clearly our problem. Weâ??????re going to win it next year. If we need to add a top veteran pitcher, weâ??????ll do that. Weâ??????ll do whatever we need to do. Next year weâ??????ll be extremely dangerous.â???





> "If we don't make it this year, I'm not going to explode," Steinbrenner said Tuesday in a telephone interview. "Injuries are a part of the game, and in 35 years since we've owned the Yankees, I've never seen a rash of injuries like this."





> "Chamberlain had become the most dominant starting pitcher in baseball and Wang has been a 19-game winner every year," Steinbrenner said. "You lose those two guys, it's rough. If the Red Sox lost (Josh) Beckett and (Jon) Lester, the whole national media would be crying about it. We lose two guys better than Beckett and Lester and you don't hear anything."





> "I can guarantee you this; a lot of teams are riding high on the hog right now, but in the end, we're always going to be there as long as we're healthy â?????? and so are the Red Sox," Steinbrenner said. "The others? They all go up and down. Look at Detroit, the Rockies, the White Sox. If we stay healthy, the team we have next year, we'll be might tough."





> 'Red Sox Nation?' Hank says. 'What a bunch of [expletive]that is. That was a creation of the Red Sox and ESPN, which is filled with Red Sox fans. Go anywhere in America and you wonâ??????t see Red Sox hats and jackets, youâ??????ll see Yankee hats and jackets. This is a Yankee country. *Weâ??????re going to put the Yankees back on top and restore the universe to order*.' â???


Maybe next year, you poor sport.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2008)

^ For the record, it took like 5 minutes to compile that list of ridiculous Hank quotes and everyone but the last one was from the past month or two.

Not only is he a poor sport, but he's an attention whore just like Schilling is.

The guy flat out sucks at life.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> ^ For the record, it took like 5 minutes to compile that list of ridiculous Hank quotes and everyone but the last one was from the past month or two.
> 
> Not only is he a poor sport, but he's an attention whore just like Schilling is.
> 
> The guy flat out sucks at life.



Yeah, the guy may be worse than his father.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 10, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> ^ For the record, it took like 5 minutes to compile that list of ridiculous Hank quotes and everyone but the last one was from the past month or two.
> 
> Not only is he a poor sport, but he's an attention whore just like Schilling is.
> 
> The guy flat out sucks at life.



But it's fun to hear his quotes!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2008)

"Joba Chamberlain had become the most dominant starting pitcher in baseball"

Wow, just wow.

Like, what could possibly be going through his head when he said that?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> "Joba Chamberlain had become the most dominant starting pitcher in baseball"
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> 
> Like, what could possibly be going through his head when he said that?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> But it's fun to hear his quotes!



Of course.

Hank's always good for a few laughs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 10, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Like, what could possibly be going through his head when he said that?



You mean the part where the brain normally is?  Probably a gust of hot air - unimpeded.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 11, 2008)

Eff.  Two losses to Tampa.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 11, 2008)

Not just two losses.  Two unacceptable losses.

Timlin is horseshit, the guy is completely toast, how Terry Francona doesn't realize that is beyond me.  It's one thing to stick with a struggling youngster or vet because he's "your guy" but after two seasons of this horseshit, you just got to accept it even if the person's a class act and not someone that you want to disrespect.

This team had plenty of chances to win both games, especially last nights.  I guess my theory of On Base Percentage was proven wrong yesterday; this team has no problem getting runners on base, they just have trouble bringing those runners in.

Oh well, on to the weekend.  Just win.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 11, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Not just two losses. Two unacceptable losses.
> 
> Timlin is horseshit, the guy is completely toast, how Terry Francona doesn't realize that is beyond me. It's one thing to stick with a struggling youngster or vet because he's "your guy" but after two seasons of this horseshit, you just got to accept it even if the person's a class act and not someone that you want to disrespect.
> 
> ...


 
With that said, Go Yankees!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> With that said, Go Yankees!



It's just wonderful to see all these Yankee fans still holding out hope that NY will still make the playoffs.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 12, 2008)

See the problem being that you have a team ahead of you "Jays"  who you need to beat the redsox a good chunk of those 7 games, so that will make it tough for you to leapfrog the Jays and catch ground on the Bo'sox.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> See the problem being that you have a team ahead of you "Jays"  who you need to beat the redsox a good chunk of those 7 games, so that will make it tough for you to leapfrog the Jays and catch ground on the Bo'sox.



There you go ruining my unbridled optimism with harsh reality.    Damn you!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 16, 2008)

I am pleased with how this Tampa series has started.

Got to like our chances to take the first two with Josh Beckett going tonight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 16, 2008)

Tied.

No way Sonnanstine shuts down the Sox in back-to-back weeks.. right?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Tied.
> 
> No way Sonnanstine shuts down the Sox in back-to-back weeks.. right?



I am more confident that Josh Beckett is returning to form.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 18, 2008)

2 more terrible losses to the Rays.

Wakefield as inconsistent as ever.

At this point, the Wakefield/Cash combo shouldn't be starting any playoff games and if that's the case, do you even have Wake on the roster?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 18, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> At this point, the Wakefield/Cash combo shouldn't be starting any playoff games and if that's the case, do you even have Wake on the roster?



Long relief if the Sox are on the wrong end of an early blowout?

Wake ate up some innings in the 2004 ALCS when the Sox really needed to preserve the bullpen.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 18, 2008)

I would love him in that role, but that might mean you need to carry 3 catchers with Varitek's inability to catch his knuckler, something I don't see happening in the playoffs.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2008)

I checked to see if this was a misprint but it wasn't....I thought it was only Yankee fans who act this dumb.


BASEBRAWL: Sox fans fight cops at the Trop

St. Petersburg, Florida -- An out-of-control fan struggled with security officers and police on the roof of the Tampa Bay Rays' dugout during Wednesday night's game against the Boston Red Sox.

St. Petersburg Police and Tropicana Field security finally subdued Christopher Soxmuscleski of Sarasota and led him out of the ballpark after a struggle that lasted several minutes.

The altercation between the fan and security began several rows up in the aisle, but moved onto the roof of the Rays' dugout when Soxmuscleski rushed down the aisle and tried to jump onto the field.

While a handful of Tropicana Field security officers in blue polo shirts raced over to hold down the man, two uniformed St. Petersburg Police officers walked down to the scene of the fight.

For several minutes, play came to a halt in the bottom of the seventh inning as down  the combined group of about a half-dozen security and law enforcement officers struggled to bring the man under control.

One of the St. Petersburg Police officers drew his Taser gun and held it to the came  of Soxmuscleski's neck, but never discharged the down , according to a police spokesman quoted in this St. Petersburg Times article.

The same fan, Soxmuscleski, was removed from the stands earlier in the game by police after arguing with people in neighboring seats. Minutes after he was allowed to return to his seat, he began shouting "Let's go Red Sox!" into nearby fans' faces.

A few minutes after Soxmusleski was hauled away, police and security rushed back into the same section of seats and removed another writhing, struggling man from the stadium. That man, who was wearing a Red Sox t-shirt, was Robert SourShiz, also of Sarasota.

This second tussle did not interrupt the game, but 10 News reporter Grayson Kamm caught the incident on his cell phone camera.

After the Rays' 10-3 win, fans filing out of Tropicana Field's Gate 4 walked past a parked police transport van. A person inside was pounding on the van's walls and shaking the vehicle.

Pinellas County records show that Soxmuscleski is in jail on a count of disorderly conduct and Sourshiz is locked up, facing disorderly intoxication charges.

Tampa Bay's 10 News


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2008)

*Jon Lester helps Red Sox deliver in pitch for homegrown plan*

Tuesday, October 7th 2008, 4:00 AM

BOSTON - This all could have gone differently for the Red Sox. After all, they essentially made the same decision as the Yankees to say no to a trade for Johan Santana last winter in favor of keeping their young pitchers, and though it was a lesser gamble considering they had just won the World Series, it was a gamble nevertheless.

For them, unlike the Yankees, it worked because their faith has been rewarded. Jon Lester and Clay Buchholz were Boston's Phil Hughes and Ian Kennedy, and while Buchholz had a Kennedy-like season, Lester has blossomed faster and further than even the Red Sox dared hope.

"He was a nice, young pitcher they thought would be a solid No.3 guy this year," one AL executive said Monday. "I know they never expected him to be as dominant as he has been. With (Josh) Beckett not looking quite right, Lester might be their savior."

Lester pitched seven shutout innings last night, allowing just four hits, but got a no decision in Boston's clincher against the Angels.

Beckett couldn't do it Sunday night. Seemingly rusty after needing time to recover from an injury to his oblique muscle, Beckett looked nothing like the ace who was unbeatable last October, and the Angels were able to hang around and finally win, 5-4, in 12 innings to avoid a three-game sweep.

Lester, the 24-year-old lefthander, made sure the Red Sox didn't let a 2-0 series lead get away from them and set up a decisive fifth game in Anaheim tomorrow night. At the moment there is nobody else Boston would trust more with such a task.

Lester was coming off a brilliant seven innings in Game1 of this series in California, when he allowed one unearned run in Boston's 4-1 victory, further stamping him as their interim ace of sorts, at least until Beckett regains his form.

And considering that Lester was 11-1 with a 2.49 ERA at Fenway Park this season, what he did last night wasn't surprising.

Still, he was matched up against Angels ace John Lackey, who allowed just two runs in his seven innings and was taken off the hook when the Angels tied the game at 2-2 in the eighth. Lackey also pitched well in Game1, and enjoyed success all season at Fenway, taking a no-hitter into the ninth inning here on July 29.

For that matter, last night's game figured to be something of a referendum on the Angels' pre-series strategy call. For TV purposes, one American League series was to start on Thursday, and the other on Friday, and as the team with the best record in the American League, the Angels were given the option of choosing.

The difference was the extra off-day in the Thursday start, and that was the one the Angels chose. In effect it was a statement of their confidence in Lackey, since it would allow each team to use its No.1 starter in last night's Game4 on regular rest, with no need for a No.4 starter.

Meanwhile, when Beckett needed to be pushed back because of his injury, the Sox had the option of moving either Daisuke Matsuzaka or Lester into the No.1 spot. Matsuzaka was 18-3 with a 2.90 ERA this season, while Lester was 16-6 with a 3.21 ERA, but, according to Red Sox insiders, there was no question about who would get the nod.

Lester, after all, finished his season in brilliant fashion, going 4-1 with a 2.27 ERA to earn AL Pitcher of the Month honors, and seemed to be getting better with every start.

"He made a huge leap in performance level over the second half of the season," an AL scout said Monday. "The big difference was his fastball command. He used to be a guy who worked righthanded hitters inside with his cutter, but didn't use the other side of the plate.

"At some point he was able to throw his fastball for strikes on the outer half, and he throws a legitimate 94 miles an hour. Combine that type of fastball command with his cutter and his change-up, and you have the formula for dominance. You could see his confidence grow as he began to attack hitters more and more aggressively, and when you add all that up you have a guy who's very tough to beat."

Privately Red Sox people admit they didn't expect Lester to be this good already, but they knew enough that they didn't want to give him up for Santana last winter.

Perhaps that's so, but nearly a year later it's still not clear exactly what the Sox were or weren't willing to do regarding Santana. The consensus seems to be that they dangled Jacoby Ellsbury, Buchholz and Lester in separate deals, knowing the Twins wanted two of the three, because they were more interested in keeping him from the Yankees than actually acquiring him.

The strategy could have backfired on the Sox the way it did on the Yankees. Lester took care of all that.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Lester is arbitration eligible this off season.  He's going to get a HUGE raise.  His salary is something like $450,000 right now.  The Sox will take care of him.  No player has gone to arbitration under Theo's reign.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 7, 2008)

Go Tampa Bay!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 7, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Go Tampa Bay!



shut up, turd herpe!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 15, 2008)

*ahem*


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2008)

i hate tampa.

more like there fans. fucking jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 15, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> i hate tampa.
> 
> more like there fans. fucking jump on the bandwagon.



It's funny, I was at Busch Gardens Tampa about a month ago.  People all over the place were wearing Tampa hats and shirts.  I was there about four years ago and didn't see any.  I went to a Tampa game then and there were about 5,000 people in the stands.  It's funny how success brings everyone out of the closet.

I'll be disappointed if the Sox lose this series but I'll be ok with it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 15, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> *ahem*



^Philly sports fan.  'Nuff said.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 15, 2008)

ReproMan said:


>



Still basking in the glow of zero championships in the last 25 years?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 15, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Still basking in the glow of zero championships in the last 25 years?



That I am. But I'm not bitter enough to call it a "curse".


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 15, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> That I am. But I'm not bitter enough to call it a "curse".



Of course not.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 15, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Of course not.



First I've heard of it. Oh well.   




> *Notes*
> 
> *^* The Phillies had their own separate run of bad luck before 1980. Until then they had been the only one of the sixteen original Major League Baseball teams formed from the 1901 National League contraction and subsequent American League foundation to have never won a World Series (the St. Louis Browns had won in 1966 and 1970 as the Baltimore Orioles). This, however, appears never to have been publicly identified as any curse, and no curse-related theories were ever offered, as their futility was largely attributed to bad players and incompetent management. On July 15, 2007 the Phillies became the first team in the history of professional sports to amass 10,000 losses.
> On September 30, 2007, the Phillies won the National League East by beating the Washington Nationals by a score of 6-1. Entering play that day they had been tied with the New York Mets, who before their epic September 2007 collapse had previously been poised to win the National League East. The Mets lost to the Florida Marlins by a score of 8-1 on September 30, thus enabling the Phillies to win the National League East for the first time since 1993. However, the hope engendered by the Phillies' improbable late-season comeback proved to be a mirage: by October 6, the Colorado Rockies had completed a three-game sweep of the Phillies in the 2007 National League Division Series.
> Hopes of breaking the curse re-ignited when the Phillies won the National League East for the 2nd straight season. They defeated the Milwaukee Brewers 3 games to 1 in the 2008 National League Division Series to advance to the 2008 National League Championship Series with the Los Angeles Dodgers, winning game one with a final score of 3-2.



We have every right to complain, yet we remain loyal....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 15, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> We have every right to complain, yet we remain loyal....



As any good fan should.  


If it's a Phillies/Rays World Series, I'll be pulling for Philly.  Philadelphia fans have waited long enough, and the Rays are run by cheap bastards.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> It's funny, I was at Busch Gardens Tampa about a month ago.  People all over the place were wearing Tampa hats and shirts.  I was there about four years ago and didn't see any.  I went to a Tampa game then and there were about 5,000 people in the stands.  It's funny how success brings everyone out of the closet.
> 
> I'll be disappointed if the Sox lose this series but I'll be ok with it.



they have done a good job drafting.

but even all regular season when they were winning they were lucky to get 5-10k fans


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 15, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> they have done a good job drafting.



When you get the top draft picks for 10 years straight, you are bound to eventually pick some good ones.  Unless you are Matt Millen.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> When you get the top draft picks for 10 years straight, you are bound to eventually pick some good ones.  Unless you are Matt Millen.



lol


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 17, 2008)

newsobserver.com | Vandals strike at a Sox fan's heart


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> newsobserver.com | Vandals strike at a Sox fan's heart



Jesus Christ, that's friggin disgusting.  If they find the vandals, why allow them to live?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 17, 2008)

Did anybody see that chica with the sign taunting Manny?

"Manny is playing golf today, this is better!"


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> newsobserver.com | Vandals strike at a Sox fan's heart



That's wrong, hope they find the piece of shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Did anybody see that chica with the sign taunting Manny?
> 
> "Manny is playing golf today, this is better!"



Manny is a A-hole and I think Boston was justified in getting rid of him.
Anyone hear his quotes of late?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 18, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Manny is a A-hole and I think Boston was justified in getting rid of him.
> Anyone hear his quotes of late?



"Gas is up and so am I"


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> "Gas is up and so am I"



Yes, that one. What a jerk.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 18, 2008)

Gas is up so i wont buy memorabilia, or tickets.  Lets see who wins.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> This is going to be a fun thread to look back on when the 2008 World Series is won.






shiznit2169 said:


> Don't jinx it like many people did for the Patriots





soxmuscle said:


> True - even if they don't win it, it'll be fun to see all these news clippets all the way from March to October.  Could be a fun thread to look back on is what I should have said.






IainDaniel said:


> I don't think being below the Jays is that big of a surprise especially this early in the season.  They are a solid team.
> 
> But below, Tampa and Baltimore.  eek






soxmuscle said:


> .  The Jays and Rays are both vastly improved from years past, but this just isn't the year _that guy_ who threw money on the Rays to win the East becomes a millionaire.  Maybe next year...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Dustin Pedroia > Robinson Cano






min0 lee said:


>






I Are Baboon said:


> FUCK YOU, TAMPA BAY.
> 
> 
> 
> Tampa Bay will suck forever.






I Are Baboon said:


> Tampa might be having a good season but they still behave like the last place team they've always been.






I Are Baboon said:


> Ok yo, Tampa Bay is nasty.  I'd get pissed at the Red Sox for sucking these last two games, but they have just been completely outplayed.....outpitched, outhit, and outdefensed.  They look real good.






IainDaniel said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> I mean what the fuck.... we new Tampa was going to be improved... but this is ridiculous.






shiznit2169 said:


> It's still early. They will collapse in August-September.






IainDaniel said:


> They will make the playoffs.






Triple Threat said:


> Go Tampa Bay!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2008)

They need to get rid of the cowbell guy.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 20, 2008)

impressive young team.

however there playoff attendance probably exceeded the entire regular season attendance


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2008)

What I find strange is that I would image baseball is played in parks longer because of the good weather and with all that open land there would be plenty of parks.

In New York you have fewer ballparks and bad weather.


That town doesn't deserve baseball playoff team, The Cubs fans deserve a  WS team.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 20, 2008)

i think they start ball earlier in the year with kids, cause it is too hot in the peak summer to play


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> i think they start ball earlier in the year with kids, cause it is too hot in the peak summer to play



That it is, I went there for the summer and nearly died from the heat.

I have a freind who used to complain that he never liked being stuck indoors in the winter In NYC, so it was one of the reasons he moved to Florida.
Now he spends his time stuck indoors in the summer.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 20, 2008)

So do they still have that flyover scheduled for game one?

Nothing like a fly over in a dome.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2008)

I dislike dome stadiums.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 20, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I dislike dome stadiums.



agree.  i hate the shit hole here in toronto as well.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 30, 2008)

The Red Sox aren't the evil empire though.

They're a mold for how a professional organization should be run.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2008)

The Rays are.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 31, 2008)

The person that drew that picture is retarded and doesn't know shit about baseball.  Does he not realize the Red Sox are 4th in team salary?  Any other reason to call the Red Sox an "Evil Empire" is simply Red Sox envy.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> The person that drew that picture is retarded and doesn't know shit about baseball.  Does he not realize the Red Sox are 4th in team salary?  Any other reason to call the Red Sox an "Evil Empire" is simply Red Sox envy.



I agree, same with that jerk who posted it here.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 31, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> The person that drew that picture is retarded and doesn't know shit about baseball.  Does he not realize the Red Sox are 4th in team salary?  Any other reason to call the Red Sox an "Evil Empire" is simply Red Sox envy.



This is true.


----------

